# Queen Bee Photo



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Does any one have a great picture of a queen bee that i may use on a buiness card design? If so and you don't mind me useing it please email me at [email protected]


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I dont know if these are what your looking for, but feel free to use them if you want. I just posted them.....
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=234724#post234724


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you I am going to use the OldItalian one i will post the finished Busines Card in a day or two so you can see what I did. Thanks a Million

John


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is the Business Cards with the photo from NEWBEE 101. Thanks for your help. John


----------

